# cruse controll



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

hi can anyone educate me in cruse/control as i've only drove my rv twice and nice an steady at that..does it only come in a scerten speeds or do i turn it on manually?and when? i've overdrive on my car but thats on all the time. thanks


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Morning wagler
You have to set cruise control manually the first time you use it on a trip, it automatically switches off every time you turn off the ignition. The system works by holding the speed you set until you brake or switch it off. There should be a stalk on your steering column with the cruise controls on it, they should say "off - on - set-accelerate or resume and decel".
When you are driving at your chosen speed click the switch from off to on and through to set and release the button. Now take your foot of the accelerator pedal slowly and the system should maintain the set speed. If you want to increase speed then press the accel / resume switch until the new speed is achieved. If you want to decrease the speed their is usually a button for "decel" and you just hold this button in until you have slowed down to the required speed and then let it go. Remember depressing the brake pedal instantly disengages cruise control and you need to press the resume button to get the system back into operation, but this will not come into affect until you are travelling at about 20mph or more.
Can I suggest that you find a fairly straight, very quiet stretch of road to try this out for the first time as it does take a bit of getting used to......
I hope this is intelligible and actually helps you.

Keith


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

kands said:


> Morning wagler
> You have to set cruise control manually the first time you use it on a trip, it automatically switches off every time you turn off the ignition. The system works by holding the speed you set until you brake or switch it off. There should be a stalk on your steering column with the cruise controls on it, they should say "off - on - set-accelerate or resume and decel".
> When you are driving at your chosen speed click the switch from off to on and through to set and release the button. Now take your foot of the accelerator pedal slowly and the system should maintain the set speed. If you want to increase speed then press the accel / resume switch until the new speed is achieved. If you want to decrease the speed their is usually a button for "decel" and you just hold this button in until you have slowed down to the required speed and then let it go. Remember depressing the brake pedal instantly disengages cruise control and you need to press the resume button to get the system back into operation, but this will not come into affect until you are travelling at about 20mph or more.
> Can I suggest that you find a fairly straight, very quiet stretch of road to try this out for the first time as it does take a bit of getting used to......
> ...


 thanks for your advice ill give it a try,no stalk on mine its all on the steering wheel


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi waggler2bb is that on the ford triton engine? just being nosy, having driven one last year with cruise on the wheel, sorry can't remember how it worked, but if you play around as kands suggested you should find out. 

Can't be difficult, yanks can do it :lol: 

olley


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Hi waggler2bb
my Revolution has cruise on the steering wheel and its much the same as kands described ,i suggest you read the manual to familiarise yourself then find that quiet stretch of road.If yours is like mine you press the button to turn the system on ,when your desired speed is reached just press the set button.the RV will now cruise at that speed increasing or decreasing the power from the engine as required,also on mine you can increase or decrease the speed by the buttons 1mph per each press,the system switches back to manual if you press the off button or the brake,if its turned off by the brake just press the reset button and it goes back to the original set speed.Try it because although it feels funny at first when you get used to it it makes motorway driving a doddle


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi waggler2bb is that on the ford triton engine? just being nosy, having driven one last year with cruise on the wheel, sorry can't remember how it worked, but if you play around as kands suggested you should find out.
> 
> Can't be difficult, yanks can do it :lol:
> 
> olley


 ford triton? lol as if i know , its a ford e 350 v8 7.4 as for the manual i have none its all gesswork for me ive tryed to find a manual on line but none as yet


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

If your ford is like mine, on the wheel I have a button marked coast which is quite handy. You use it when you find that your set speed is causing you to gain on whatever is in front of you. So you have this situation that your gaining, maybe you can't over take but you don't really want to switch the cruise control off. Press coast ( and hold it ) the engine is taken out of drive you are then slowing down , when you reach a speed that feels right to keep you constant with the one in front let go of the coast button and the cruise control carries on at your new speed.

I use mine quite a lot. Firstly I think it helps the fuel consumption by keeping as constant as you can. Also find it relaxing and useful to maintain a speed when the cameras are around.

Other than that button it's the same as the others have said switch it on, press set at the speed you want job done.

Regards

Lampie. ( Coachmen Santara with a Triton V10. )


----------

